# Weekly Wool News letter: March 25th, Page 1.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

"Spring will come and so will happiness." Hold on. Life will get warmer." ~ Anita Krizzan...

With spring approaching I am looking into planning my vegetable and herb garden. I can from the garden and my fruit tree's. I also like to visit the farmers markets. I can't wait to go outside and start the clean up, was going out there today but as I finish this letter and looked outside it is snowing again not much but enough to keep me inside again today. Not really that bad cause I have another good fiber day that was not planned. Lots of fleeces to be washed and combed. I have spring break this week and was looking forward to getting the house cleaned with the windows opened but I guess I might have to wait for the windows to be open if it is still this cold. 
A couple of weeks ago I had sold some buffalo roving to a spinner, a couple of towns up from me she told me she would not be able to meet me half way for a few weeks could I hold onto the fiber for her cause it was time for her goats to have there little ones, well I could not have her come out at this time so we took a ride to her place and oh my goodness she not only had milk goats she had some non descript sheep she had rescued, some mules, pigs and some horses. She makes the most delicious goat cheese I have ever tasted. Well I bartered her for the buffalo roving for a wheel of her cheese omg what a flavor. Buy the way I had a little goat try and climb in my pocket but DH drove me up there and he told me no before we went. Well he did ask me to turn my pockets inside out before I got in the car. lol Oh and she offered me 2 dozen eggs. lol Just before I told her I have 12 girls and one Roo. I do have a picture of the baby she was soo cute she nibbled on my coat and jumped up on me and just a cutie pie she was. If you like cheese try goats milk cheese she makes soft cheeses to and I can't wait till the farmers market opens again although she did say I could come for a visit again next time I will go without DH. lol Ok Enough about me lets get right into the news letter. Happy Spring!!!!!

***Links to fiber festivals April**** Or frolic's 
I think a road trip is called for lol;
Just so many going on in April; I would like to hear if any of you go and what you bought and about the festival.

Stephenson County Fiber Art Fair	Apr 14th, 2018	Midwest	Cedarville	IL	http://scfaf.webs.com/

The Fiber Event at Greencastle	Apr 13th 14th, 2018	Midwest	Greencastle	IN	http://www.thefiberevent.com/

Spring Fiber Festival	Apr 14th 15th, 2018	Midwest	Ann Arbor	MI	http://www.fiberexpo.com/page/page/4831882.htm

All Missouri Spin-In	Apr 28th, 2018	Midwest	Saint Louis	MO	http://www.weaversguildstl.org/all-missouri-spin-in-2018-.html

Rheault Farm Fiber Arts Festival	Aug 04th 05th, 2018	Midwest	West Fargo	ND	http://www.fiberartsfest.com/

Wisconsin Alpaca & Fiber Fest	Apr 28th 29th, 2018	Midwest	West Bend	WI	http://wisconsinalpacafiberfest.com/

Connecticut Sheep, Wool & Fiber Festival Apr 28th, 2018	Northeast	Vernon/Rockville	CT	http://www.ctsheep.org/sheep_wool__fiber_festiva

Sheepshearing Festival	Apr 28th, 2018	Northeast	Waltham	MA	http://goreplace.org/sheepshearing-festival/

CNY Fiber Frolic	Apr 14th, 2018	Northeast	Baldwinsville	NY	http://www.goldenfleecespinnerssociety.org/fiber-frolic

Chancellor's Sheep & Wool Showcase	Apr 21st, 2018	Northeast	Germantown	NY	http://www.friendsofclermont.org/

Washington County Fiber Tour	Apr 28th 29th, 2018	Northeast	Salem	NY	http://www.washingtoncountyfibertour.org/

Steel City Fiber Fest	Apr 14th 15th, 2018	Northeast	Allentown	PA	http://allentownfiberfestival.com/

Raggz Fiber Affair and Wool Market	Apr 21st, 2018 & Oct 20th, 2018	Northeast	Delmont	PA	http://raggzfiberaffairandwoolmarket.weebly.com/

Interweave Yarn Fest	Apr 12th 15th, 2018	Northwest	Loveland	CO	http://www.interweaveyarnfest.com/

Knot Another Fiber Festival (formerly Columbia Gorge Fiber Festival)	Apr 27th 29th, 2018	Northwest	Silverton	OR	http://columbiagorgefiberfestival.com/

Okanogan Valley Fiber Festival	Apr 27th 29th, 2018	Northwest	Omak	WA	http:https://www.okfiberfest.org/

Fiber, Farm & Arts Festival	Apr 28th 29th, 2018	Southeast	Cleveland	GA	http://www.northgeorgiazoo.com/fiber-farm--art-festival.html

Smoky Mountain Fiber Arts Festival	Apr 20th 22nd, 2018	Southeast	Townsend	TN	http://townsendartisanguild.net/fiber-arts.shtml

Olde Liberty Fiber Faire	Apr 21st, 2018	Southeast	Goode	VA	http://www.olfibrefaire.com/

DFW Fiber Fest	Apr 06th 08th, 2018	Southwest	Grapevine	TX	http://www.dfwfiberfest.org/

Yellow Rose Fiber Producers Fiesta	Apr 20th 21st, 2018	Southwest	Seguin	TX	http://www.yellowrosefiberproducers.com/home.html

****PATTERNS- Let's do socks*************
This is a easy peasy tube sock I have made these. Just think how warm your tootsies will be with hand spun:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-tube-socks-151

https://www.shinyhappyworld.com/2010/06/free-knitting-pattern-easy-peasy-socks-beginner.html

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-socks-11

****Let's Learn more about another breed of sheep*****

The Coopworth:
https://www.thespinningloft.com/sheep-o-pedia/coopworth/

The Clun forest:

http://www.thespinningloft.com/sheep-o-pedia/clun-forest/

******Books of interest*****

Start Spinning: Everything You Need to Know to Make Great Yarn Paperback

by Maggie Casey (Author)

https://www.amazon.com/Start-Spinning-Everything-Need-Great/dp/1596680652

Spin Control: Techniques for Spinning the Yarn You Want Paperback 
by Amy King

https://www.amazon.com/Spin-Control-Techniques-Spinning-Yarn/dp/1596681055

This is a great downloaded book from Interweave:

Spin-Off Presents: Down and Related Breeds eBook

https://www.interweave.com/store/spinning/spinning-books/spin-off-presents-down-and-related-breeds


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

The Southeast Fiber Fair is not listed above but the info is: Oct. 26,27,28, 2018, Fletcher NC (Asheville) and their website is: saffsite.org. This is near where I live in the mountains of Western North Carolina and is a great fiber and animal show, check it out!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for your willingness to share!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Love SAFF. Attended the Carolina Fiber Festival yesterday and there was more fleece than yarn.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

knitwitty said:


> The Southeast Fiber Fair is not listed above but the info is: Oct. 26,27,28, 2018, Fletcher NC (Asheville) and their website is: saffsite.org. This is near where I live in the mountains of Western North Carolina and is a great fiber and animal show, check it out!


I do month by month and I usually do a few weeks earlier so you know when it is. It is on my list that I look at so I will post it in Sept with all the other festivals for Oct.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't look at the dates (my bad), just saw my favorite show wasn't there and wanted everyone to know when and where.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

knitwitty said:


> Sorry, I didn't look at the dates (my bad), just saw my favorite show wasn't there and wanted everyone to know when and where.


No problem I have a favorite one to. I wish I could go to all of them so I could see all the different types of fiber in the different states.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

You got that right! Wouldn't it be wonderful to have the health, time and money to travel to all of the shows?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

knitwitty said:


> You got that right! Wouldn't it be wonderful to have the health, time and money to travel to all of the shows?


OMG yes. I would love to. Maybe when I retire working 40 + hours lately need a vacation. Thank gos=d I am on spring break do not have to go back till the 3rd. Fiber fun...


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Loved your excursion! Thanks for the other info! Wish I was CLOSER!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for your news letters. It must take a lot of your time. I’m not producing anything right now as my husband is ill and takes most of my time but it does help to keep in touch with the ‘woolly’ world.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Another wonderful newsletter - thanks!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you for a great story and newsletter. What an extra treat for you to taste the goat cheese and almost bring a cutie home with you. Yep, next trip....no hubby. ???? ????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Thank you for a great story and newsletter. What an extra treat for you to taste the goat cheese and almost bring a cutie home with you. Yep, next trip....no hubby. ???? ????


lol He won't let me go alone!!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the great links and info!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks again for another fun and interesting read! :sm02:


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the links. I looked at the Steel City fest in Allentown, PA since I live a few miles away, and the domain has expired. Googling it, I came across a reference to the Allentown Fiber Festival, "formerly known as the Steel City, etc." The new link is http://allentownfiberfestival.com/


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

GrannyMo said:


> Thank you for your news letters. It must take a lot of your time. I'm not producing anything right now as my husband is ill and takes most of my time but it does help to keep in touch with the 'woolly' world.


I am so sorry to hear about your husband. I do hope he feels better soon and you and him will be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

marolsh said:


> Thanks for the links. I looked at the Steel City fest in Allentown, PA since I live a few miles away, and the domain has expired. Googling it, I came across a reference to the Allentown Fiber Festival, "formerly known as the Steel City, etc." The new link is http://allentownfiberfestival.com/


Thank you I will fix it. I get my lists from one site so maybe they just copied and pasted like me and did not check it out.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This one is close to me. I might take the trip some wonderful vendors going to be there and the park looks wonderful. Oh boy can't wait.
Chancellor's Sheep & Wool Showcase	Apr 21st, 2018	Northeast	Germantown	NY	http://www.friendsofclermont.org/


----------

